# Inversión de giro de motor DC



## LEON ARG

Hola a todos, necesito invertir el giro de un motor de DC (alimentación 5 a 12V) según cambia la salida de dos pines del puerto paralelo de la pc. Pensé en hacer que cada pin esté conectado a la base de un transistor que trabaje en corte y saturación pero tengo el problema de la inversión de giro... es decir que cuando un transistor conduce, habrá mucha corriente inversa en el diodo colector-emisor del transistor que no está conduciendo (están en paralelo). si alguien puede ayudarme le agradecería. Los motores no hacen una gran fuerza, son pequeños.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, se puede hacer con un puente H. Decime, tenés dos pines de salida, 4 convinaciones binarias, ¿qué querés que haga el motor en cada una de esas convinaciones?
Imagino que 0-0: apagado; 0-1: giro izquierda; 1-0: giro derecha; 1-1: apagado
Lo ideal es evitar el 1-1, el circuito se hace más facil.
Bueno, decime eso y te paso el circuito


----------



## LEON ARG

ESTOY DESARROLLANDO EL SOFT, CUANDO LO TENGA LO PUBLICO ACÁ...


----------



## jimmbo

Sobre la construcción de un circuito para controlar el sentido de giro de un motor CC, la mejor posibilidad es un puente H, como se dijo y una buena explicación la podes encontrar en esta pagina: www.robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteH.htm
Deberias decir en que programa vas a manejar lo puertos ya que existen vario como C, Visual Basic, MatLab, etc... saludos


----------



## mabauti

el link original es este:
http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteH.htm


----------



## jimmbo

Es cierto ese es el link, perdon por el error de dirección, cualquier consulta estamos para ayudarnos


----------



## DEXTER0408

Todo lo que te proponen los compañeros son buenos, estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero si quieres eviarte el usar muchos transistores, compuertas y diodos, te aconsejo que utilices el circuito integrado L 293D (es un circuito que contiene 4 buffer, capaces de entregarte 1A cada buffer; todo esta contenido en un encapsulado dip 16 pines y en su interior ya se encuentra todos los transisitores y diodos como el que te muestra el link que te proporcionaron y la ventaja es que son 4 buffers, puedes usar 2, y/o poner 2 en paralelo para tener asi 2 buffers de 2 A, con respecto a que vas a usar el puerto paralelo de la pc, te aconsejoa que aisles con optoacopladores al puerto del circuto, puesto que existe el peligro de quqe aun con proteccion de diodos interna del ci, se creean corrientes inversas, que pueden dañar el puerto de tu pc, busca el data sheet, y ten cuidado con cual buffer te vas a comprar puesto que el L293 hay sus variante l293, l293b, l293c y l293d; el d ya contienen los diodos y enlos otro, no lo traen algunos, checate el data sheet cuando lo consigas, para estaar seguro.


----------



## LEON ARG

muchas gracias voy a tener en cuneta todos los consejos.


----------



## joel longa

con que eso era  para variar el giro al  motor.


----------



## ciri

Volviendo un poco al tema!:

no quería abrir otro post!.

No me quedo muy claro!.

existe algun integrado que tenga el puente H incorporado?


----------



## Paloky

ciri dijo:
			
		

> existe algun integrado que tenga el puente H incorporado?



Si, si que existen.  El L293 es para motores de poca potencia (2A).  Y el L298, es su hermano mayor de 4A.

Un Saludo.


----------



## ciri

Gracias.

ahora tengo que ver si los consigo en Argentina.


----------



## Paloky

Hola Ciri.

En esta web Argentina, los puedes comprar.

http://www.electrocomponentes.com/


Saludos.


----------



## ciri

jaj. sisi ahi mimo me fije!

gracias otra vez.


----------



## ciri

EM?

Una pregunta watson!:.


el 293, tiene 1A de corriente para la operación!:

y el 298 2A, exactamente la mitad, de lo que me dijiste!.

digamos que no me va!.

Y andar comprado para poner en paralelo!:. mm.

no son buenas noticias.

alguna otra solución algo mas económica?


----------



## electroaficionado

4 transistores de la potencia que te de la gana.
Saludos.


----------



## ciri

No me voy a poner a armar el puente.

esa opción estaba descartada de antemano!.

tiempo - costo.

Me quedo con el costo.

total. no sale de me bolsillo!. jejeje.

igual no es para tanto!. solo preguntaba.


----------



## beethoven_isaac

Miren yo tengo que hacer esto tambien y ya hize el programa en VB6 mi duda es como conectar los transistores, pero creo que al ayudarlos me ayudo a mi mismo ya que se soluciona el problema de los dos... bueno les subo el software que hize...

si no funciona la aplicacion... abran antes el user port (install)

Envia un 1 para que gire a la Izquierda

Envia un 2 para que gire a la derecha

Envia un 0 para detenerlo


----------



## beethoven_isaac

quisiera saber si el software que aporte les funciono o alguna sugerencia gracias


----------



## razec

muchachos yo tambien tengo que hacer uno pero en vez de controlarlo con un programa... lo tengo que controlar con un tren de ondas de un 555 en configuracion astable me ayudan?


----------



## fco1725

beethoven_isaac dijo:


> quisiera saber si el software que aporte les funciono o alguna sugerencia gracias



es un muy buen software funciona muy bien, yo tambien tengo que hacer un trabajo similar pero con 4 motores y quisiera saber si me puedes proporcionar tu codigo fuente del programa que subiste, de antemano gracias. espero tu respuesta


----------



## DJ DRACO

si el motor no consume mucha corriente, podés manejarlo con reles doble inversor...

es decir:

del puerto paralelo, cada bit a 1 transistor bjt común, y cada bjt manejando la bobina de 1 rele doble inversor, y listo...

despues a combinar los pines de los reles.

el puente H es buena opción, un poco cara, pero buena, el integrado maneja hasta un máximo de 2A, un rele puede manejar unos 7 a 10A


----------



## fco1725

gracias por la respuesta DJ DRACO es buena opcion pero yo tengo que controlar cada motor por separado
ya que lo voy a implementar en un brazo robot por eso pedia el codigo, espero me lo puedan pasar


----------



## unmonje

LEON ARG dijo:


> Hola a todos, necesito invertir el giro de un motor de DC (alimentación 5 a 12V) según cambia la salida de dos pines del puerto paralelo de la pc. Pensé en hacer que cada pin esté conectado a la base de un transistor que trabaje en corte y saturación pero tengo el problema de la inversión de giro... es decir que cuando un transistor conduce, habrá mucha corriente inversa en el diodo colector-emisor del transistor que no está conduciendo (están en paralelo). si alguien puede ayudarme le agradecería. Los motores no hacen una gran fuerza, son pequeños.



Lo mejor es un circuito tipo H,pero yo le suelo agregar *el freno*.

Que quiero decir ?

En mis circuitos....
Cuando el motor està inactivo,mantengo los 2 transistores que conducen a masa energizados.
Esto pone en corto la bobina del motor y el frenado es mas eficiente.
Ademas, no debes olvidar *solapar* las salidas ,de manera que nunca puedan conducir los 4 transistores.
Yo lo hago demorando las señales de activacion varios ciclos de clock de las PICs de unas respectos de las otras.(5 mseg. estària bien)


----------



## DJ DRACO

utilizando puente H integrado no lo necesita, y si el circuito esta bien construido con pic's y transistores, con diodos de protección, capacitores para los chispazos, etc, tampoco creo...

pero asegurarse nunca está de más.

saludos.


----------



## unmonje

DJ DRACO dijo:


> utilizando puente H integrado no lo necesita, y si el circuito esta bien construido con pic's y transistores, con diodos de protección, capacitores para los chispazos, etc, tampoco creo...
> 
> pero asegurarse nunca está de más.
> 
> saludos.




De acuerdo, solo que yo,siempre uso H *con discretos* para mis proyectos.


----------

